
What Happens If Uber Fails? - good_vibes
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/03/uber/520302/?single_page=true
======
nscalf
The thought of Uber failing is reminiscent of Myspace shifting to Facebook,
Napster shutting down, etc. I don't think they're going to fail, but if they
do, I don't think much would really happen. Lyft would get a big boost, other
competitors would rise to fill the gap, and there would be a mad scramble of
companies to hire the new influx of experienced and talented people on the
market. Then the world goes on.

~~~
sjg007
There would also be a pricing model adjustment of some kind.

------
metaphorm
what's going on at uber is the surfacing of internal problems due to culture
and management. this isn't really a structural issue in their core business
(they have those too, but shitty company culture isn't an example of it), and
I'm having a hard time seeing how the fate of uber is anything besides
management shakeup and then keep-calm-and-carry-on.

what does happen if a unicorn startup fails though? I dunno. this is a risky
business isn't it? some investors lose money and a bunch of former employees
find new jobs. ::shrug:: life goes on. I'm having a hard time buying into any
notion of fear contagion. this isn't like the dot com bubble.

------
nthcolumn
Given the amount of uber hating world wide lately why aren't their competitors
gaining traction? 'Grab'bed a cab in KL - same deal as uber but cash first -
wouldn't know about it otherwise - so uber? who cares?

~~~
boona
> uber hating world wide

I don't know if that's accurate to say. Do people part of the "outrage
culture" hate Uber? Sure. But I don't believe that that sentiment accurately
reflects what most people think about the company. Most people just go about
their day, and are at most peripherally aware that some people are pissed off
at Uber and that's that.

------
ser0
Maybe someone will bring back
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucked_Company](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucked_Company)
?

